# Canadian shipbuilding deal reached CBC



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2009/07/29/shipbuilding-contract.html

This is really good news for Canadian shipbuilding!!


----------



## mrcanoehead (Sep 15, 2007)

Jok.
I like the plan, sounds wonderfull, hope it comes to pass, on the front it sounds like a stimulis package in canada, much needed as well. Wonder if I should make an effort at resurecting my Canadian licence, have one in usa for gas turbine, Steam, Diesel unlimited hp, along with stcw95, refrigeration endorsements along with the High voltage Schooling.


----------



## mrcanoehead (Sep 15, 2007)

JOK.
Hate to be a skeptic, but i'll belive it when i see it,reason I left to sail on american shipping years ago was because of the same economic conditions that permiate the scene now, got tired of being on ui & sitting in the hall waiting for tomorrow.
It sounds like Current sitting govt making their attempt at vote peddaling to the people appearing that they are doing somthing, do know & hope its going to happen in Canada after all they need this immensely. Just as you've seen working for Fed nav on the Arctic, money disappears at the most crucial time & suddenly reappears when it suits them. Love to return to sail on canadian flag vellesls once more before hanginging it all up once & for all


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Some nice Arctic Icebreakers me thinks . Got a supervision of constuction job
fot the old Chief ??


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Dear God some icebreakers please! Just so we can survey our own damn arctic without having to go to the Yanks cos we havent got the vessels to do it on our own. How demeaning to the national psych is that?


----------



## capnken (Feb 22, 2008)

Excuse me that last comment was a bit short of being accurate,we are at present conducting a "Joint Survey Op" with the Yanks,and BTW the Louie (St Laurent) is a first class vessel. Regards,K


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Last year, shortly after our beloved PM had taken his cabinet on a tax payers jolly to Iklavik or thereabouts, to announce that we were going to establish our sovereignty in the high arctic, there was an article explaining how it requires two breakers working together to carry out certain surveys of the seabed. Because we had no other vessel up there capable of helping the St Laurent, we were conducting a "Joint Survey Operation" with the US who would provide the second ice breaker needed and we would share all the results with them. In effect saying to the Americans, we know you will screw us at the drop of a hat in these dealings, but here, lets gather information on our arctic and give you access to all our findings. Hell the US insists that the NW Passage is international waters and if we want to prove otherwise, we better have the ships capable of doing just that.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Having witnessed the state of the South Venture Production Platform (ex Irvin? Shipyard, Dartmouth N.S. 2004) - aeons late in completion, I'd have serious doubts.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

AncientBrit is absolutely correct, the reason the Yanks are involved is because the LSSL can't survey alone through the ice and there is no other Canadian breaker available big enough to escort her while she is towing the survey equipment.

MrCanehead, have you a Doppelganger?


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Stupid question, where is the Kigoriak these days and could she not have been chartered to keep the whole program under the Maple Leaf?


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

No idea where the Kigoriak is. 
The problem is the Louis is so broad that the escort has to be equal in size to clear an adequate track.
The Louis has air guns hanging over the stern with hydrophones for this survey. She can't back and fill if she gets hung up in the ice. The equipment would have to be pulled out first. It is pretty dicey doing this work, the equipment is worth millions.
It is somewhat similar to what the petroleum industry does, but in this case, everything is happening directly at the stern,not miles back.
The airgun blasts are designed to penetrate the bottom only to a certain depth. They are tracking the edge of the continental shelf. 
The ship doesn't have a 12.5Khz transducer which gives an accurate indication of what the bottom is made up. The Healy probably does have one fitted.
These ships are operating really high up in the Beaufort, to the point the Louis will drop off the chart, but because the Healy is on the US military satellites she does show up.

For a little bit of added interest, the hydrophone cable was sent,last year, to the US for survey by the OEM. When it was shipped back, the US security grabbed it and would not release it because it had security implications. Mind you, this cable is owned by the Canadian government. Obviously private industry isn't using the same supplier?


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

*Senator: Shipbuilding strategy needs long-term contracts*

The sad part is that this has been going on so long, I wonder if the proposed ships going to contract are still the ones DND and CG need.
This is going to make ship repair very interesting in this country when the building program starts. There are only so many docks, only a couple large enough for the bigger constructions. Only so many trained workers. 
It will be tough to get a ship on the dock for regulatory requirements, especially the Government vessels, which by law, must stay in the country.


> By MURRAY BREWSTER The Canadian Press
> Fri. Jul 31 - 4:46 AM
> 
> OTTAWA — Delivering billions of dollars in new ships for the navy and coast guard means more than flow charts and a shopping list, says the head of Senate defence committee.
> ...


----------



## mrcanoehead (Sep 15, 2007)

JOK.
oh boy are we in for a wild ride on this one, lets hope the cons are talking reality here, not the usual pull the wool over your eyes again like before. 
It will be interesting if they've the courage to step up to the plate& develope vessels that can built at home & the ideas exported, not the ships sold out of registry when the works all done in the fall. after all since the 50's thats been the norm for canadian govt actions


----------

